# Recovered and not looking back



## blackkey1 (May 6, 2013)

I swear to you all this is what happened to me to get me out of being depersonalized. I have been DP free for 2 years. I started excercising, eating good, and stopped researching about depersonalization and slowly but surely it dissapeared. I'm more than sure most of you know every bit of info on the subject, but somehow are convinced that you missed something. Stop obsessing and clean up your life. When the DP isn't necessary to protect you anymore it will slowly disappear. You need to trust that you are fine and you will recover. Do anything possible to live a healthier life and you will feel much better. I was in that hell for 2 years before truly changing my life and recovered within months. I got off this sight and stopped talking and thinking about it and it left. People make DP seem like it's some sort of deadly disease when it's simply a defense mechanism. It's anxiety that makes it seem 1,000,000 times worse. There is no need to go into tons of details about how to live a healthy lifestyle. I'm sure there are 500 other posts explaining how to do it. Trust in yourself and you will heal. Live life. Get off this forum. Don't listen to ignorant people who sulk in their misery and convince others that you will never recover. Unfortunately, there are many people in this world who choose to live unhealthy lifestyles and continue living with horrible habits. Those are the people who will live on this forum and bring others down. As for me I feel good, I just wanted to let you all that really want to recover know that recovery isn't that hard. Don't even try to recover. Try to live a normal life and you will begin to feel better. The less you think about it the better you will feel. I posted this because I know how you all feel. I've been there and came out perfectly fine.


----------



## Klonac (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you 100% recovered ?


----------



## Albert (May 6, 2013)

Im 100% recovered and i didnt really do anything different to get a healthier life(Though Im pretty sure that would help). I just kinda stopped caring and one day i realized that i hadn't felt DP'd in long time.


----------



## blackkey1 (May 6, 2013)

Yes!!! I'm 1,000,000% 'recovered'. Although, you shouldn't look at it like 'recovery'. DP is simply a protective mechanism plain and simple. It's not an ailment, or something that should be categorized as one. It's like a scab for your mind. Don't pick at it and it will slowly fade. Pick at it and it will bleed and get worse. Too easy! Albert that's awesome! The same thing pretty much happened for me. Don't pay it any attention and it will dissapate naturally. That's all for now, I have a game to watch and finals to study for. Lol


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmm. It's good to see something positive on here but these kind of posts are also a tad contradictory. You say "try to live a normal life" and to not think about it but that's the ability that DP/DR takes away from us. We can't act/think/see normally. I've said this kind of thing before but it'd be like telling someone with severe hayfever to 'try to stop sneezing'. That's the whole point, they can't.


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

I think what mean is "fake it till you make it" in a way.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

ahhh yess


----------



## blackkey1 (May 6, 2013)

Fake it til you make it is precise. It takes will power but y'all can do it. It's amazing how lazy people are. I think some people are desperately looking for an easy way out, and will waste their lives searching for something that they will never find. It takes time. You CAN. Many people have been through this and end up just fine after they finally listen to advice. Live your lives people, you only have one. I guarantee most of you are way better off then many others who wish that they could trade places with you. There are many people who wish they could spend there lives in a nice safe place drowning in their fucking sorrows on the Internet. Instead they are wondering if they will be able to eat that day. Or if they will be able to keep a roof over there head. Or if they will even make it through the day without dying. You are wasting your lives being here. I'm out.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

so very

true


----------



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

Did u feel brain dead and unknown to yourself like no sense of self and it felt as if you where mentally numb like literally brain dead?

is that all gone now if u did have that?


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

how did you get dp? stress? weed? depression? child hood truma?


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

i think people who do drugs in my opionon have a better chance to overcome dp...people with depression etc I think its harder to beat...


----------



## blackkey1 (May 6, 2013)

Yes I felt mentally numb and like I had lost my sense of self. Once again, perfectly normal. You all need to understand that when your mind is under a ton of stress, (no matter what brings on that stress whether it be drugs, stress, trauma,) it will react differently with every individual. For some it may take longer than others for dp to fade. The same concept applies to all though for how to overcome it.


----------



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

Did you feel like you lost yourself literally and feeling completely brain dead all the time as if you were a ghost with no mind?


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

branl said:


> i think people who do drugs in my opionon have a better chance to overcome dp...people with depression etc I think its harder to beat...


Agree


----------

